# Les 3 fantastiques n'ont pas de nom !



## Gronounours (20 Juillet 2010)

C'est clair, il faut remédier à cela le plus vite possible.

Parce que bon Root, c'est geek à mort et puis un p'tit surnom, c'est déjà la preuve de l'intégration.


Allez zou, à vos urnes et Let it Be Root !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2010)

Comme les "Biactol Brothers" c'est de moi et que j'ai de la classe et du tact, j'ai voté aut' chose :style:


----------



## gKatarn (20 Juillet 2010)

Les _B|søuRøøts_, çà aurait fait plus _geek_  :love:


A voté


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2010)

Depuis de récentes incursions, je les appellerais bien "les guette au trou"...


----------



## Gronounours (20 Juillet 2010)

Guette haute root ?


----------



## Romuald (20 Juillet 2010)

Tant qu'on ne nous a pas rendu les rouges, la réponse coule de source...


A voté !


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juillet 2010)

A voté.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2010)

Pas mieux


----------



## Pamoi (20 Juillet 2010)

Autre. 







(A pavoté, mais les propositions sont néanmoins intéressantes)


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Les  3 fantastiques n'ont pas de nom !


Mais....
Et le plastique, c'est fantastique ?!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2010)

CMB


merde, je deviens Geek... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2010)

Ouais, l'idée "boys band" de Patoch n'est pas mal - les 2beRoot ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, l'idée "boys band" de Patoch n'est pas mal - les 2beRoot ?


Ah ouais! J'aime bien, ça  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ouais! J'aime bien, ça  :love:


 
_Bâââââniiiiiir un jouuuuuur_
_Sans retou-our_

On pourrait leur écrire des super chansons !
Hé hé.


----------



## joéstare (20 Juillet 2010)

il sont pas 4 les 3 fantastique ?


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> il sont pas 4 les 3 fantastique ?


Toi tu as rien compris.


----------



## joéstare (20 Juillet 2010)

explike step


----------



## iMacounet (20 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> explike step



Ce serait trop dur pour toi.


----------



## joéstare (20 Juillet 2010)

c ce ke dise les profs


----------



## Romuald (20 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, l'idée "boys band" de Patoch n'est pas mal - les 2beRoot ?



Joli ! :love: :love: :love:

(la chanson, pareil)


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> il sont pas 4 les 3 fantastique ?


C'est comme les 3 mousquetaires et c'est l'Amok qui fait d'Artagnan.


----------



## Anthony (20 Juillet 2010)

Bisouroot, ça me plaît énormément. J'ai déjà le bide pour me faire passer pour un ours grognon (comme ça on sera deux), et je suis un chouilla trop vieux pour le Biactol. Nan mais


----------



## Nyx0uf (20 Juillet 2010)

J'ai voté Bisouroots, faut reconnaître que y avait de l'idée.


----------



## Gronounours (20 Juillet 2010)

Patoch avait aussi proposé "Riri, Frifri et Rooroots" mais je peux pas éditer le sondage


----------



## innocente (20 Juillet 2010)

Anthony Nelzin a dit:


> Bisouroot, ça me plaît énormément.



Moi j'ai voté pour les Castors Juniors, j'avais pas mal de leurs manuels à une époque.


----------



## JPTK (20 Juillet 2010)

Moi ça me plaît bien ça en tout cas comme discours : 



			
				Anthony Nelzin a dit:
			
		

> On ne connaît pas l'histoire particulière du bar (quoique j'ai trainé mes guêtres par ici sous d'autres pseudos, mais passons), mais on rattrape notre retard. Et pour être franc, on est là surtout pour avancer et redonner du souffle aux forums. Pas pour être dans des schémas encroutés.
> 
> Va falloir qu'on reprenne un peu tous nos marques, le but du jeu n'est pas de brusquer ou forcer la main aux anciens. Mais ils faut aussi qu'ils comprennent que ça se fera.



Marre des vieux croûtons qui radotent et l'esprit de gamer de merde 
Ouai le bar est un espèce d'internat militaire avec des forts relents de vestiaires et moi je chie dessus voilà tout. Il y a des gens de talent mais beaucoup sont justes imbus de leur personnes, orgueilleux, nombrilistes et complètement sectaires, de la vraie bouse en somme, un bon coup de balais s'impose, quand bien même j'y passerais moi aussi ! :rateau:


----------



## joéstare (20 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Moi ça me plaît bien ça en tout cas comme discours :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
on conpran rien c koi l'histoire ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> on conpran rien c koi l'histoire ?


Quand va t'il se faire bannir, cuilà ?!... 
J'croyais que les doubles-pseudo était interdits ?!...


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2010)

JPTK et Joé l'étoile : premier avertissement. Ca commence a me saouler, visiblement je ne suis pas le seul et c'est jamais bon comme situation.
D'autant que là vous ne pourrez pas venir jouer les martyrs. Vous êtes de vrais gamins, c'est pas possible...


----------



## Toximityx (20 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> J'ai voté Bisouroots, faut reconnaître que y avait de l'idée.



Idem... J'aurais bien vu un sudoroot


----------



## stephaaanie (20 Juillet 2010)

Bien bien.
Je note avec un certain plaisir que l'autodérision n'est pas étrangère à ces nouveaux admins un poil spéciaux.
C'est précisément ce qui me taraudait, j'en suis donc satisfaite.

Yech'mat.



Mais bon, c'pas gagné pour autant.


----------



## JPTK (20 Juillet 2010)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Mais bon, c'pas gagné pour autant.




Tu m'étonnes, ça manque franchemetn d'strogènes !


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2010)

Bisouroots pour moi 


Et voilà aussi la tenue réglementaire


----------



## Nyx0uf (20 Juillet 2010)

Je ne prends que les vectoriels.

PS : Bien foutu, je m'engage à le porter.


----------



## Anthony (20 Juillet 2010)

Ata, tu me sors ça en vecto, je m'engage à en faire un tee-shirt


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2010)

N'importe quel graphiste te mouline ça dans AI en trois clics&#8230;


----------



## Nyx0uf (20 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> N'importe quel graphiste te mouline ça dans AI en trois clics



Fais le ! j'ai vraiment envi de le voir dans ce t-shirt  On postera des photos promis


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Fais le !



Je vais te le redire autrement&#8230;  :rateau: 


Transformer une image matricielle en tracé vectoriel est à la portée du premier graphiste venu grâce aux outils de vectorisation présents dans Adobe Illustrator (shareware) ou Inkscape (freeware).



Maintenant si tu veux que le créatif se colle aux basses besognes, va falloir trouver un terrain d'entente, si tu vois ce que je veux dire*&#8230;






*il y a quelque demande en souffrance au bar&#8230;


----------



## boodou (20 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> *il y a quelque demande en souffrance au bar



On veut les CdB rouges !!!


----------



## Nyx0uf (20 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Je vais te le redire autrement&#8230;  :rateau:
> 
> 
> Transformer une image matricielle en tracé vectoriel est à la portée du premier graphiste venu grâce aux outils de vectorisation présents dans Adobe Illustrator (shareware) ou Inkscape (freeware).
> ...



C'est quoi ce chantage à 2 sous... 

C'est pas grave, effectivement c'était simple à vectoriser, je vais pouvoir habiller Anthony, c'est cool


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2010)

Tiens, j'oubliais


Pour le même prix, je vous fais trois modèles différents*





*soit un modèle par individu


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Tiens, j'oubliais
> 
> 
> Pour le même prix, je vous fais trois modèles différents*
> ...


'Sont pas 4 ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (20 Juillet 2010)

Et si on résout le problème du Bar c'est gratuit c'est ça ?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2010)

Chiche!


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Et si on résout le problème du Bar c'est gratuit c'est ça ?



_Et le problème du "messages non-lus" aussi , Ma boite e-mail explose.. 24 à cette heure j'ai du répondre_

_Je sors ->_


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2010)

MDR PTDR XLOL


----------



## boodou (21 Juillet 2010)

Les 3 Fantastiques ça n'existe pas !  


 Pourquoi pas les Pieds Nickelés ?   








Ou bien les Trois Petits Cochons ? ...


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juillet 2010)

Car ils sont 4,5.... 

_(Je suis un demi-root comme les demi-dieux quoi...de rang inférieur, être fabuleux qui est censé participer de la nature divine, comme les faunes ou le forum)
_


----------



## boodou (21 Juillet 2010)

Toximityx a dit:


> Car ils sont 4,5....


Il y a donc un phénomène de reproduction &#8230; comment se passent les accouplements ? :mouais:



Toximityx a dit:


> _(Je suis un demi-root comme les demi-dieux quoi...de rang inférieur, être fabuleux qui est censé participer de la nature divine, comme les faunes ou le forum)
> _


Geek !!! 




En tout cas ça bosse tard les roots ! (02h25  ) :





http://imageshack.us


----------



## Gronounours (21 Juillet 2010)

L'intégration en force, c'est du boulot.


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2010)

boodou a dit:


> En tout cas ça bosse tard les roots ! (02h25  ) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meuh non, en fait ils sont délocalisés en Inde ou à la Réunion


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ouais! J'aime bien, ça  :love:



J'ai voté les castors junior mais j'aime bien ça aussi.


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2010)

boodou a dit:


> En tout cas ça bosse tard les roots ! (02h25  ) :




En prenant les initiales on pourrait faire "*les NIC*"


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Juillet 2010)

Les 2beRoot, pour moi.
Sinon, j'ai pas suivi, c'est quoi, "le problème du Bar" à résoudre dont il parle, le 2be<Root développeur mobile ? On peut pas lire le bar avec l'application iphone, c'est ça ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (21 Juillet 2010)

Je sais pas, aCLR parle de 'demande en souffrance dans le bar', si je savais lesquelles on pourrait peut-être avancé...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Je sais pas, aCLR parle de 'demande en souffrance dans le bar', si je savais lesquelles on pourrait peut-être avancé...



Ben je souffre toujours de ne pas avoir récupéré mes discos rouges, alors que je suis plébiscité à 76%... 
Ça doit pas être bien compliqué de les rétablir rien que pour moi quand on est un as de la programmation :love:


----------



## Nyx0uf (21 Juillet 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben je souffre toujours de ne pas avoir récupéré mes discos rouges, alors que je suis plébiscité à 76%...
> Ça doit pas être bien compliqué de les rétablir rien que pour moi quand on est un as de la programmation :love:



Ouais c'est bon je crois qu'on a compris votre amour pour les points disco rouge.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Ouais c'est bon je crois qu'on a compris votre amour pour les points disco rouge.



D'autant plus qu'on vient juste de m'annoncer dans l'oreillette qu'il s'agit en fait de 76,47% d'opinions favorables... :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Juillet 2010)

+1 ...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Ouais c'est bon je crois qu'on a compris votre amour pour les points disco rouge.


Tu comprendrais encore plus vite si tu les rétablissais :style:


----------



## Nyx0uf (21 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu comprendrais encore plus vite si tu les rétablissais :style:



Si il faut que je les rétablisse pour comprendre plus vite je suis bloqué. Parce que si je ne les rétablie pas, je comprends moins vite, du coup ça prend plus de temps... etc..


----------



## Simbouesse (21 Juillet 2010)

a voté !


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Si il faut que je les rétablisse pour comprendre plus vite je suis bloqué. Parce que si je ne les rétablie pas, je comprends moins vite, du coup ça prend plus de temps... etc..


Je comprend que ça soit pas facile dans ta position alors que tu as tant de dev par dessus la tête à faire.


----------



## ringo.starr (21 Juillet 2010)

Il est dur pour certains de laisser place aux futures (mac)générations.


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> Il est dur pour certains de laisser place aux futures (mac)générations.


Dixit un double-pseudo...


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Je sais pas, aCLR parle de 'demande en souffrance dans le bar', si je savais lesquelles on pourrait peut-être avancé...



<Courrier>

<Madame, Monsieur,>
<J'ai bien accusé réception de votre demande de vectorisation du jpeg intitulé : bisouroots.jpg>
<Pour pouvoir faire cette opération de haute-voltige>
<veuillez au préalable rétablir la parité des points discos, à savoir>
<Le retour des boules rouges>//cette ligne est très importante
<une fois cette opération effectuée, votre groupe social recevra une version vectorielle du jpeg cité plus haut>//et même un peu plus, si vous le désirez
<Dans l'attente de votre réponse>
<Salutations distinguées>
<aCLR>

</courrier>


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2010)

Ce qui veut dire qu'on t'a demandé ton avis :love:


----------



## Nyx0uf (21 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> <Courrier>
> 
> <Madame, Monsieur,>
> <J'ai bien accusé réception de votre demande de vectorisation du jpeg intitulé : bisouroots.jpg>
> ...



Dans la mesure ou j'ai réussi à vectoriser l'image, et donc lancer la production de t-shirts pour Anthony, ton aide n'est plus requise.

Ca veut dire en gros que vos boules rouges...


----------



## innocente (21 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> Ca veut dire en gros que vos boules rouges...



On va les ranger au grenier parce qu'on a un max de taf' à faire sur MacG Mobile et d'autres trucs plus utiles.
Et si vraiment vous avez besoin de ces boules, cotisez-vous, y'a même d'autres couleurs.

http://www.eveiletjeux.com/Produit-502968/Jeu-de-petanque-6-boules.htm


----------



## aCLR (21 Juillet 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ce qui veut dire qu'on t'a demandé ton avis :love:



Je viens à peine de comprendre
Faut dire que le smiley m'a pas mal induit en erreur.
Et du même coup je comprends mieux Ponkhead quand il dit que les smilaids c'est mal
Enfin bref. Non et je n'attendais rien. Un truc fait dans l'urgence sans vraiment fignoler posté juste pour la blague. Et voilà qu'ils veulent en faire des t-shirts, des avatars et que sais-je encore juste parce qu'ils trouvent le visuel sympa. C'est cool. D'où le coup de l'échange de compétences auquel vient se greffer l'option : je peux vous personnaliser vos tenues réglementaires.
C'est à ce moment qu'il y aura une demande écrite 



Edit : l'échange tombe à l'eau mais l'option reste valable


----------



## Anthony (21 Juillet 2010)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> et donc lancer la production de t-shirts pour Anthony



Polo piqué main, comme avec les crocos. Un support d'exception pour une mascotte qui ne l'est pas moins. Ou pas.


----------



## Gronounours (21 Juillet 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Je viens à peine de comprendre
> Faut dire que le smiley m'a pas mal induit en erreur.
> Et du même coup je comprends mieux Ponkhead quand il dit que les smilaids c'est mal
> Enfin bref. Non et je n'attendais rien. Un truc fait dans l'urgence sans vraiment fignoler posté juste pour la blague. Et voilà qu'ils veulent en faire des t-shirts, des avatars et que sais-je encore juste parce qu'ils trouvent le visuel sympa. C'est cool. D'où le coup de l'échange de compétences auquel vient se greffer l'option : je peux vous personnaliser vos tenues réglementaires.
> ...



Le doigt pour l'accompagner est en option ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h38 ----------




Nyx0uf a dit:


> Dans la mesure ou j'ai réussi à vectoriser l'image, et donc lancer la production de t-shirts pour Anthony, ton aide n'est plus requise.
> 
> Ca veut dire en gros que vos boules rouges...



Ah nan, j'suis con, le doigt il est là.

Ca fait plaisir de voir un ami traité ainsi.


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2010)

Bon les enfants, aussi bien les noirs que les bleus, on se calme et on boit frais (même si on n&#8217;est pas à Saint-Tropez).

La suite par MP ou dans votre espace réservé en bas vu que les root y ont accès.

Il y a eu des propos malhabiles et de plus en plus d'&#8217;incompréhensions. Et vu les fortes personnalités des parties en présence (ceci dit sans jugement) ça risque de dégénérer en combat de coqs.

Bonne soirée.


----------

